# Martial Artist Weight Training on Dual Adjustable pulley?



## Corporal Hicks (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I've recently got fustrated with my workouts and wanted to focus on the main areas of the body that are most valuable to a Martial Artist and the exercises involved? That is exercises that involve using the body as a whole, not necessarily focusing on one target area but developing the body as a whole?

What exercises would be involved? What exercises are most useful when using a dual ajustable pulley machine thing? 

What exercises do you guys do? Not sets or reps just the exercises in your workouts?

 Kind Regards


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 24, 2005)

Oddly enough I just touched on these ideas in your post about the importance of sets...I will try not to become too redundant.

You use your body as a system (because that is what it is) and thus must train it that way.

Some aspects of how you will train (in the weight room specifically) will be greatly influenced by your chosen art.  A TKD guy will have different specifics in his approach than an aikidoist or a judo player will.  The basic approach will be similar.

I will assume you are a flyer/striker type.  Multi-joint exercises with a great focus on development of _power_, not stength, different.  Movements in and about the knees, hips and back are key.

I am a proponent of mastering the manipulation of ones own body before adding external resistance.  Meaning well trained in single leg squats, push ups, pull ups, good balance, etc.

As for specific exercises...
Squats, cleans (basically all types of pulls), presses.  There are thousands of different exercises one can do to improve athleticism.  It all comes down to specific goals, resources, commitment, etc.
What do you have at your disposal?


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for replying, at the moment I have alot at my disposal, a completely free weights room, with complete dumbell rack and lots of equipment I have not seen before as well as the main gym with its conditioning room with most of the machines for working almost every part of your body, so Im now spoilt for choice lol!
What would you recommend! im not to big on using barbells and such since you need another person with you, and I like training on my own! So Im restricted to dumbells and the conditioning machines! which is more tha n enough!
Regards


----------



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm making do with just a very simple weight set. But, I'm seeing results!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 24, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Thanks for replying, at the moment I have alot at my disposal, a completely free weights room, with complete dumbell rack and lots of equipment I have not seen before as well as the main gym with its conditioning room with most of the machines for working almost every part of your body, so Im now spoilt for choice lol!
> What would you recommend! im not to big on using barbells and such since you need another person with you, and I like training on my own! So Im restricted to dumbells and the conditioning machines! which is more tha n enough!
> Regards


I train alone and use barbells.  There are two lifts where you absolutely need spotters.  The bench, which would have limited direct carry-over or you most likely, and the squat (which I train by myself, experience).  Other than that, in most movements if you drop the bar on yourself your an unbelievable fool.  Obviously accidents do happen and it is important to take safety into consideration first but one also needs to be realistic.

That being said a lot, I repeat, a lot can be accomplished with dumbbells.  Cleans, snatches, shrugs, overhead press, etc.

What is your experience with the more compound movements that I mentioned in your other posts (cleans, squats, etc.)?

Because this is what you will want to focus on for the most part.  The smaller stuff has it's place but you must address the bigger issues first.

What was your style/art again?


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 25, 2005)

Wing Chun and Tae Kwon Do, so I find it quite hard to get a steady balance between the two! Wing Chun in essence doesnt require any building as such but still it would be useful to be to use my body in harmony instead of feeling that my legs are stronger and my upper body is weak or sometimes vice versa! Thanks for spending the time replying!
Regards


----------

